# Evil fursonas



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 28, 2018)

Being bad can be good. Do you have a bad boy or girl fursona and if so how bad?


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 29, 2018)

Not a 'sona per say, but www.furaffinity.net: What lurks beneath the waves by curiosin
She's a horror from beyond time and space in service to dead Cthulhu so.... pretty bad


----------



## Astus (Jan 29, 2018)

Originally when I wrote up the character design for Astus, he was supposed to be an antagonist who murdered his parents and killed random people  but of course I loved his character so much I had to change that aspect so I could make him cute and cuddly :O

Most of my characters actually aren’t evil... they do evil things for the... right reasons? Or at least what they think are the right reasons...


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 29, 2018)

Erik can be outside of his job, he has a weakness for woman lol.  Realistically he could be seen as evil, in what I’m slowly working on, he learns that the timeline has been tampered with but understands the why.  He doesn’t like it but goes on with it...haven’t gotten far enough in planning to see if he will do the “right” thing in the end.



Astusthefox said:


> Most of my characters actually aren’t evil... they do evil things for the... right reasons? Or at least what they think are the right reasons...


I love stuff like this, the world is living so what it good for one person/group is evil for another.  One of my longest running OC’s is like that.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 29, 2018)

Dongding has a gruff outer layer, but a heart of wool.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 29, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Not a 'sona per say, but www.furaffinity.net: What lurks beneath the waves by curiosin
> She's a horror from beyond time and space in service to dead Cthulhu so.... pretty bad


She reminds me a bit of Double from Skullgirls


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Jan 29, 2018)

Evil? And boy or girl? We have everything


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 29, 2018)

Sizer Le cluck is a twisted evil char Hes a murderer former gang member world destroyer cannable and psychotic psychopath. Jay walker and he also hates dog's. hes a Dogist i guess lol

...Hes still kinda hot to me tho lol


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 29, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> She reminds me a bit of Double from Skullgirls


Never played it (assuming it's a game)


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 29, 2018)

There isno such thing as evil. therefore my fursona is not bad.he is neutral.now just because you dont like the idea of him feasting on the living doesnt mean he is a villain


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 29, 2018)

My fursona went through a stage where he was a mashup of Scar, Maleficent, Hades, and Yzma. He still sometimes wears a "Disney's forgotten villain" shirt with a black feather Elizabethan collar.

Zehlua is a total opportunist, bouncing between true neutral and chaotic good. He's at his most evil when he's out for petty revenge.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

Mine is Electra is she a rare hybrid of Witch/Vampiric Horse Kelpie/Lust Demon.  She's bad because she is very powerful and manipulative but to only the the foolish and bad.                                           She uses black magic and elemental magic and can shipshift from gaint to horse of woman or even a combination. She is also very feared because of her beautiful voice and beauty but she also uses dreams and mind control.             Likes to drink the blood of criminals and evil people and her black eyes can see the past and future and if you give her beautiful things or your blood she will tell your future and protect you.                         She has blue skin and her long black hair that can change into poisonous black snakes and she also has black bat wings with sharp black claws and vampire fangs.                                                             Electra can drown/freeze/mind control/allow her long snake hair to posion/cause storms to injure/electrocute her enemies to death sometimes she uses her snakes to squeeze her enemies to death.                                                               In some cases she can trapple the offender to death or make the into a zombie or wraith like creature after    they die of a mysterious illness and will become her servants or worse.                She has been known to save people or give money and food to the poor like if a child is lost in the woods she will lead him or her back to their familey or if a homeless person if freezing in the cold she will use her body to warm the person and give the person food.


----------



## Yantiskra (Jan 30, 2018)

Evil? Nah, just some twisted OCs  
I actually have no idea is she "evil" or not.


----------



## Zerohi (Jan 30, 2018)

Ahh Thoridan fits the bill here

Mentally unstable, a complete psychopath and basically invincible, having been experimented on when he was young.
with an advanced undertanding of psychology and anatomy, he enjoys breaking the mind and body of literally anyone he thinks is useless, the only exception being those who befriend his little sister, for whom is the only reason he doesn't go on a killing spree (she keeps his blood-lust in check)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 30, 2018)

There's two ways I see my character, but he's a criminal in either case. For casual use he is just a fly, in my personal universe he is a government accident/experiment at around 7 ft tall. He's a black market dealer of weapons and has no qualms just taking anything he wants or needs. How evil would I say he is? Not too evil, actually. He can't just exist in the public space anyway without getting hunted down, so there is some justification (even if justification wasn't considered to begin with).


----------

